# My ONR Maiden Voyage



## GIZTO29

Well after an early morning mission to Wilkos and B&Q picking up pump sprayers, measuring jugs, a turkey baster and grout sponges i was set to try this product. Since the Pump Sprayers were 1.5ltrs i went with 93 mls for my pre soak mix and 30ml in the 7.5 ltrs of water. I also filled my other bucket to 12 ltrs with my Grit Guard for a cautious approach.








My wife will be looking for that measurer later when shes doing the washing haha
















Now i didnt wash the car before i went on holiday and it was pretty minging and ive been back for a week and still hadnt washed it so this would be a stern test for the ONR, infact i was wondering wether i should give it a Snow Foam 1st but hey that would spoil the test!








































































On to the Pre Wash (Bonnet)
Dont ask me why i did the bonnet 1st but i just wanted to see what it was like and dint think it would be a good idea doing a door 1st.
















Once the bonnet was soaked with the stonger mix i set about cleaning it ala bigpikles video then dried off and spritzed a layer of Red Mist. 
Result.
























The finish looked good but on closer inspection the dreaded sap i suffer was still evident. I must say though the Pump Sprayer and Sponge are a revelation! I find the sponge more natural than a mitt and you can look at it and see its clean or or not if that makes sense?
I moved on to the windscreen then the roof which was manky and heres where i dropped a clanger, the water ran straight onto the windscreen so i had to go over that again.  Too apprehensive to get going i didnt think about this!
After that clanger i went to the passenger side wing, done that then moved to the door always making sure to clean abit more so i didnt catch the dirt with the drying towel.
































After drying each section i applied a spritz of Zmyol Field Glaze which is fantabulous stuff! Smells like Coconut. The problem i had though was it was the windiest day for a long time so the spray was going all over the shop! I was worried about dust and grit landing on the car and scratches at this point as its happened before!
Door After Field Glaze








50/50








Heres a few afters pics and pics of the after math in the buckets








































So the whole car was done and now im left with the grimiest wheels the MiTo has worn since new and im low on the Pump Sprayer Volume and the Bucket Mix. This is where the ONR came unstuck for me. I ended up trying to clean them using the rinse water which didnt quite do the job compared to VP Bilberry and the Pressure Washer! Next time i use the stuff i'll defo have to make up 2.5 gallons. 
















So my final thoughts.....i was thinking this was gonna be a quick solution to cleaning my car but as orca said i found it took longer. It seems very fiddly when you do the full car and isnt quite as simple as the videos where everyones doing a door. I found it was much easier to do vertical panels as opposed to the roof and bonnet. Worst area was round the bumper/boot lid. 
I constantly felt myself wanting a P Washer to do the wheels and because of that reason theyre still dirty. I didnt really want to make a new mix and was short on time.
For this session i used 93ml for the Pre Wash and 30ml for the main wash which is half of the sample bottle approx i paid £7 for. Is it just me or does this work out expensive? How much do you guys use in the Pre Wash stage? Ive never used a pump sprayer before so mayve been abit generous! 
With these gripes out of the way i have to say taking into account what this product is i think its great as a second string routine when for example youre going to a show or the car is a bit dusty and you dont wanna go crazy and may use a QD which might give swirls. I didnt see any sign of scratching or swirls but my car is swirl central so maybe after it gets DA'd i'll beable to make a judgemnet on that. Ive been out and looked at the car a few hours after and it looks great and if i take into consideration what it was like before its quite astounding really. I'll defo use it again but it cant repalace my snow foam and pw etc.
For the record the glass seems really clean!
I need to use this product again in better conditions to make my mind up. thoughts now are great finish but a bit finicky.


----------



## Bigpikle

you'll get 10x faster when you get the hang of it, just like anything you have to learn first... I do my A3 5 door in 20mins now 

looks a good result though. You just need to learn how the water runs off your car so you dont go over areas twice. It will come with a few more washes. I use about 7-8L of wash solution for that car, a little more when doing the 2BM but I only do that about half the time now.

Persevere and you will soon see the benefit. Everything seems a little strange when you do it a new way. It took me a good few washes before I felt comfortable after being conditioned to the foam-2BM-rinse method for a long time


----------



## GIZTO29

Bigpikle said:


> you'll get 10x faster when you get the hang of it, just like anything you have to learn first... I do my A3 5 door in 20mins now
> 
> looks a good result though. You just need to learn how the water runs off your car so you dont go over areas twice. It will come with a few more washes. I use about 7-8L of wash solution for that car, a little more when doing the 2BM but I only do that about half the time now.
> 
> Persevere and you will soon see the benefit. Everything seems a little strange when you do it a new way. It took me a good few washes before I felt comfortable after being conditioned to the foam-2BM-rinse method for a long time


Thanks mate, the parts i ended up doing twice were the sides of the rear bumper. In future i'll start with the roof, then windows, boot, bonnet and then doors and lower boot/rear spoiler and front spoiler. So how much pre wash do you use then? After rewatching your vid i was using too much bet then again the car was manky imo. The sponge was great as were the Pump sprayers. The fact that they were all so cheap gives you that extra sense of value and getting a great buy! My car has never bee that dirty i swear! lol


----------



## Bigpikle

use what makes you comfortable... I use about 1 of those sprayers on a car dirty like yours was. Less if it was cleaner. I just mist enough to give a fine mist on a panel to loosen the dirt layer and so the sponge doesnt touch dry paint.


----------



## GIZTO29

Bigpikle said:


> use what makes you comfortable... I use about 1 of those sprayers on a car dirty like yours was. Less if it was cleaner. I just mist enough to give a fine mist on a panel to loosen the dirt layer and so the sponge doesnt touch dry paint.


I have to say i could see it dropping the grime. I normally use VP Orange Pre Wash which is also very good at it. Out of interest have you tried the same process using Megs Last Touch? I came across a vid on Youtube next to yours shoeing that but they added about 90ml to 7.5 ltrs (3 fl oz to 2 gallons)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nice results there mate - as Damon said, persevere and you will get quicker and better at the process.

I personally wouldn't have used it on a car so dirty (I know you can, no problems) without pressure rinsing down first. The key characteristic of ONR for me is the way it allows you to keep a swirl free finish, with very little effort, and obviously being able to wash quite easily in direct sunlight. So I tend to rinse down, then do an ONR wash, drying as I go - just an idea for you for next time.

Glad you like the Field Glaze too - it's wonderful stuff.


----------



## Bigpikle

I dont use L-T as it is full of silicones that interfere with stuff. No active cleaners either so will add lubrication but nothing else. Dont like the stuff really. Megs #34 is bodyshop safe and all I use for general duties. ONR is best for a pre-spray if you're washing with ONR IMHO.


----------



## GIZTO29

RussZS said:


> Nice results there mate - as Damon said, persevere and you will get quicker and better at the process.
> 
> I personally wouldn't have used it on a car so dirty (I know you can, no problems) without pressure rinsing down first. The key characteristic of ONR for me is the way it allows you to keep a swirl free finish, with very little effort, and obviously being able to wash quite easily in direct sunlight. So I tend to rinse down, then do an ONR wash, drying as I go - just an idea for you for next time.
> 
> Glad you like the Field Glaze too - it's wonderful stuff.


Cheers Russ, like i said i did look at the car and feel the bonnet and was wondering wether or not i should go over it with the PW or snow foam but hey, you live and learn eh? Loving the Field Glaze and want to give it a friend, HD Cleanse lol



Bigpikle said:


> I dont use L-T as it is full of silicones that interfere with stuff. No active cleaners either so will add lubrication but nothing else. Dont like the stuff really. Megs #34 is bodyshop safe and all I use for general duties. ONR is best for a pre-spray if you're washing with ONR IMHO.


Fair point, i was meaning to do the full No Rinse wash identical to the ONR method.
PS: Does my wash bucket look normal?


----------



## Bigpikle

GIZTO29 said:


> Fair point, i was meaning to do the full No Rinse wash identical to the ONR method.


not for all the tea in china - its a qd and doesnt offer any of the safe cleaning of ONR. Wipe off a little dust maybe, but NEVER on a dirty car


----------



## GIZTO29

Bigpikle said:


> not for all the tea in china - its a qd and doesnt offer any of the safe cleaning of ONR. Wipe off a little dust maybe, but NEVER on a dirty car


Thanks for the guidance:thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84

i used ONR today for the first time and i was inpressed to,i used LT as my QD and got very good results with it, i know what you mean about doing the same panel twice.

just about to do my write up now


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

You will get it, you used too much solution, 2 cap fulls is enough and one bucket will do.


----------



## GIZTO29

Mirror Finish said:


> You will get it, you used too much solution, 2 cap fulls is enough and one bucket will do.


It was more the amount used in the pre wash that concerned me. I suppose it would go alot further if you bought the 32 oz bottles at approx £15


----------



## mellowfellow

30ml for 9 litres but 15ml in 4 litres is easily enough to wash one car , I also use 15ml in a 2 litre pump spray bottle to presoak panel . 97 ml of ONR is enough product to make up 30 litres of wash solution !!!


----------



## mellowfellow

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129488

LIQUID VOLUME

Conversion Chart - Litres to Fluid Ounces/Pints

Litres	Fluid Ounces	Pints

1.25 ml	0.25 teaspoon

2.5 ml	0.5 teaspoon

5 ml	1 teaspoon

15 ml	1 tablespoon

30 ml	1 fl oz

50 ml	2 fl oz

100 ml	3.5 fl oz


----------



## GIZTO29

I posted this on CYC.co.uk

Hope it helps.:thumb:

Heres the mixes in our speak!  

Wash: 29.5ml - 7.57ltrs

Clay Lube: 59ml - 3.875ltrs or 15ml - 1ltr

QD Spray or Pre Wash Soak: 236ml - 3.785ltrs or 63ml - 1ltr

I just wish my buckets had measurements on them :lol: Im gonna fill them with a measuring jug and put markers with a sharpie permy marker up the outside. 
I found the measuring thing off the bottle of Ariel Non Bio Washing Liquid great as it has relevant measurments to what we need roughly. If you look at my 1st pics its there.
PS Mellowfellow, 2 fl oz is 59 ml.


----------



## Bigpikle

you dont need to be precise in the pre-spry - I just put 1 cap (from the 32oz bottle) in and fill with water  Its only to wet and loosen the surface.


----------



## mellowfellow

63ml - 1ltr is way to much product , you are simply pouring money down the drain !


----------



## mellowfellow

Lol ..ok try mearuring out 9ml .... http://www.metric-conversions.org/volume/uk-ounces-to-milliliters.htm

I have washed about 8 different cars using rates i calculated using a fluid conversion website and all cars turned out perfect and gleaming , with huge amounts of traffic film in rinse bucket etc , by all means use your dilution rates , but end of the day will cost you more money .


----------



## GIZTO29

mellowfellow said:


> 63ml - 1ltr is way to much product , you are simply pouring money down the drain !


I just went off what the '********** ONR Guide' says. I myself would rather use less as its gonna work out expensive otherwise:thumb:
I'll take your advice onboard and use these dilutions on my next outing. I was also wondering if maybe using VP Orange Pre wash instead as it would work out cheaper. Any thoughts?
That turkey baster i bought in the pics can easily measure any volume down to a few ml but as you say it doesnt have to be precise. Handy thing to have though, 50p at wilkos.
Its not important mellow but youve used an imperial conversion table which gives a different reading, in the US they use metric. The volumes we are dealing with are so small it wouldnt matter but handy to know. That little lid i used has 37ml and 55ml marked on which is handy.


----------



## Lowiepete

Wow Phil!

Talk about go in at the deep end! That probably ranks as the hardest test
that ONR has been put to so far on here, at least where someone has been
brave enough to post pictures. As far as cost is concerned, relative to the 
small sample, yes it's expensive. However, from the 32oz bottle you should 
get at least 40 mixes of around 40 to 1, which is the strongest concentration
I'd use. That works out at about 50p per 32oz mix. If you get the gallon ONR,
then it's considerably cheaper still.

However, ONR is so versatile that you could probably go to 80 to 1, but on a
motor that mucky you were wise to go with a stronger solution. One thing I
do is to give one quick blasting spray, a little while after the initial misting, 
just to test if I've left it long enough before I start wiping. If the dirt doesn't 
move with that spray, then it's not ready. Tree sap may need a second spray,
always remembering to leave time for that to work too.

I hope your happy with the results, they look purty darned fine from here.
In a word "Impressive"!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## al_lotus

An easy way to work out the amount of ONR you need in ml (wash strength) is to multiply your bucket size by 4

ie 7.5 litres x 4 = 30ml


----------



## mellowfellow

al_lotus said:


> An easy way to work out the amount of ONR you need in ml (wash strength) is to multiply your bucket size by 4
> 
> ie 7.5 litres x 4 = 30ml


yes thats fine , but if you use 2BM 4 litres will suffice . :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow

from optimum website - Add 1 ounce of Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine to 2 gallons of water to make an excellent no rinse car wash.
Metric Units Table
Liquid Measure
METRIC	US
15 ml	.507 fl oz
30 ml	1.014 fl oz
50 ml	1.609 fl oz
100 ml	3.4 fl oz
125 ml	4.226 fl oz
250 ml	8.5 fl oz
500 ml	16.906 fl oz

To convert from ml to fluid oz (US) multiply by 0.0338137935255 or use our calculator below:
Answer:


----------



## GIZTO29

al_lotus said:


> An easy way to work out the amount of ONR you need in ml (wash strength) is to multiply your bucket size by 4
> 
> ie 7.5 litres x 4 = 30ml


Good idea chief!:thumb: Seems a bit more reasonable on the Pre Wash and QD front.



Lowiepete said:


> Wow Phil!
> 
> Talk about go in at the deep end! That probably ranks as the hardest test
> that ONR has been put to so far on here, at least where someone has been
> brave enough to post pictures. As far as cost is concerned, relative to the
> small sample, yes it's expensive. However, from the 32oz bottle you should
> get at least 40 mixes of around 40 to 1, which is the strongest concentration
> I'd use. That works out at about 50p per 32oz mix. If you get the gallon ONR,
> then it's considerably cheaper still.
> 
> However, ONR is so versatile that you could probably go to 80 to 1, but on a
> motor that mucky you were wise to go with a stronger solution. One thing I
> do is to give one quick blasting spray, a little while after the initial misting,
> just to test if I've left it long enough before I start wiping. If the dirt doesn't
> move with that spray, then it's not ready. Tree sap may need a second spray,
> always remembering to leave time for that to work too.
> 
> I hope your happy with the results, they look purty darned fine from here.
> In a word "Impressive"!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Ha ha, i was given confidence by looking at pics and threads on Autopia 1st where people had half the salt flats on their SUVs.:lol: I literrally soaked the different panels twice each. For example i sprayed the whole side then after doing the door with the sponge i then resoaked the quarter panel/wing with the pump sprayer before sponging. This wont be neccesary next time as my car is never this dirty by far. The tree sap is a real problem in my street and sometimes ive spent 5 hours doing a full spruce up only to see the lovely fresh wax with sap on within half an hour!:wall: 
I wish i hadnt used the Field Glaze now as im not sure whats making the car look so lovely. Dont get me wrong its looked better but not given the short turnaround. The one thing that stands out is how good the glass looks which i ussually do with Citrus Bling, AG Fast Glass or PB QD+


----------



## GIZTO29

Its been raining abit early tonight so i managed to get some decent beading going.
Roof & Bonnet DJ Red Mist
























































Wing Mirror Z Field Glaze
























The rest of the car which was Field Glaze ie doors etc had nice beading also.


----------



## Teabag

am i the only one on here who thinks ONR is an over rated product??

i am off to buy some to "try" it out


----------



## GIZTO29

peaulocke said:


> am i the only one on here who thinks ONR is an over rated product??
> 
> i am off to buy some to "try" it out


How can you say that without trying it? As i said i had my gripes but used fro the purpose i believe its intended its great. For me it wont replace a snow foam, shampoo and all those things but it certainly has its place. Who knows though, i'll have to try it a few more times to make a proper judgement.


----------



## Bigpikle

I've washed my cars in a far worse state than the OP's on here, but that was a little brave to try for a first time. Used it all last winter dealing with snow, salt etc and not had a single issue. You just need to see for yourself what can be done and decide what you are comfortable with. The one challenge is thick mud eg been off-roading or through seriously nasty lanes or parking in wet muddy fields etc and got heavy mud deposits up the sides etc. I would still rinse those off, but even living in a semi-rural area i cant remember the last time that happened to me 

ONR isnt for everyone, like any product. If you cant open your mind to accept that there might just be more ways to safely wash a car than chucking foam all over the place then dont even bother :lol: Just stick to what you want.


----------



## al_lotus

mellowfellow said:


> yes thats fine , but if you use 2BM 4 litres will suffice . :thumb:


yep so in that case 4x4 = 16ml


----------



## GIZTO29

Bigpikle said:


> I've washed my cars in a far worse state than the OP's on here, but that was a little brave to try for a first time. Used it all last winter dealing with snow, salt etc and not had a single issue. You just need to see for yourself what can be done and decide what you are comfortable with. The one challenge is thick mud eg been off-roading or through seriously nasty lanes or parking in wet muddy fields etc and got heavy mud deposits up the sides etc. I would still rinse those off, but even living in a semi-rural area i cant remember the last time that happened to me
> 
> ONR isnt for everyone, like any product. If you cant open your mind to accept that there might just be more ways to safely wash a car than chucking foam all over the place then dont even bother :lol: Just stick to what you want.


Well put, regarding my braveness or stupidity i did 'really' soak the car and atleast i now know what its capable of. There are times where the car gets really dusty at work which ive took off with PB QD+ but i know this brings on the swirls so this would be a great alternative. I spend all that time then ussually go to work on monday and by the end of the day the cars covered in dust and even worse if it rains a bit its covered in big dust spots! The ONR will be invaluble for that. I need to get more coats of PB Wheel Sealant on i think to give me more of an easy life with them and makeup maybe 10ltrs if its so dirty. BigP, how much do you use for your wash on the A3? 
Sorry, ive just read back and seen its about 7-8ltrs.
I think i could maybe get away with less if it just had a light/medium dust, maybe 5 litres but then i feel like the sponge is going stright into the grit in the bucket. My buckets are big in diameter so 4 litres is very shallow.


----------



## mellowfellow

al_lotus said:


> yep so in that case 4x4 = 16ml


lol yes , have a look at cleanyourcar forums its staggering the amounts the guys on there are using eg 100ml per wash


----------



## ashg

mellowfellow said:


> lol yes , have a look at cleanyourcar forums its staggering the amounts the guys on there are using eg 100ml per wash


I'm over on Clearyourcar forum and have been using ONR at 1 oz per 2 gallons which I understand is correct from the Optimum forum. I upped it a wee bit because that's US gallons, about 30ml give or take.

The only area where I was using more product is in the pre-wash. I went by the Optimum forum which says to use QD strength for the pre-wash http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=892 but you guy's seem to be using a weaker mix

I'm not sure where 100ml came from, I can't see that anywhere


----------



## GIZTO29

ashg said:


> I'm over on Clearyourcar forum and have been using ONR at 1 oz per 2 gallons which I understand is correct from the Optimum forum. I upped it a wee bit because that's US gallons, about 30ml give or take.
> 
> The only area where I was using more product is in the pre-wash. I went by the Optimum forum which says to use QD strength for the pre-wash http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=892 but you guy's seem to be using a weaker mix
> 
> I'm not sure where 100ml came from, I can't see that anywhere


I know what youre saying Ash, i havnt seen anyone saying anything about 100ml? Maybe the fact i used 30 for the wash and 90 for the pre wash? At the end of the day as you say ive just went by the Optimum guide. Im willing to try weaker strengths but isnt there a chance of scratching etc if you drop the mix? Optimum surely came up with these figures through their own lengthy testing?


----------



## ashg

GIZTO29 said:


> I know what youre saying Ash, i havnt seen anyone saying anything about 100ml? Maybe the fact i used 30 for the wash and 90 for the pre wash? At the end of the day as you say ive just went by the Optimum guide. Im willing to try weaker strengths but isnt there a chance of scratching etc if you drop the mix? Optimum surely came up with these figures through their own lengthy testing?


I have no problem using lower amounts from the recommend ones if it works OK, but we are all trying to keep are paint for getting the :devil: swirls, so being careful makes sense.

We all try out different techniques and measures in our quest for perfect detailing & laughing at someone who's just trying to learn about a product as we all are is not playing the game.

Sorry to come on a bit heavy but that's the way I see it.

Nice post GIZTO29 :thumb:


----------



## al_lotus

2 US gallons is a smidge over 7.5l (hence my original 7.5x4 = 30ml for wash strength)

I wouldn't go weaker for the wash as that would risk causing swirls. For the pre-wash, my opinion on it is that you want to stop the sponge/MF hitting dry paint, and providing instant lubrication, rather than the mitt rubbing dry surface dirt into the paint before any lubrication is there. A pre-wash in the ONR sense isn't the same as a snow foam pre-wash to the TBM, as dirt isn't lifted off and rinsed away by the ONR pre-wash. By virtue of the ONR prewash being recommended for dirty cars, it makes sense to up the concentration of the pre-wash to help reduce the risk of swirls.

all IMHO of course


----------



## ashg

al_lotus said:


> 2 US gallons is a smidge over 7.5l (hence my original 7.5x4 = 30ml for wash strength)
> 
> I wouldn't go weaker for the wash as that would risk causing swirls. For the pre-wash, my opinion on it is that you want to stop the sponge/MF hitting dry paint, and providing instant lubrication, rather than the mitt rubbing dry surface dirt into the paint before any lubrication is there. A pre-wash in the ONR sense isn't the same as a snow foam pre-wash to the TBM, as dirt isn't lifted off and rinsed away by the ONR pre-wash. By virtue of the ONR prewash being recommended for dirty cars, it makes sense to up the concentration of the pre-wash to help reduce the risk of swirls.
> 
> all IMHO of course


I agree but the issue here was the amount being used for the pre-wash. Some on here have used less that the QD mix which was the mix recommend on the optimum forum as a per-wash. That's fine if it works but as said laughing at someone for doing this is not what a forum should be about:doublesho

sorry I don't mean you


----------



## GIZTO29

ashg said:


> I have no problem using lower amounts from the recommend ones if it works OK, but we are all trying to keep are paint for getting the :devil: swirls, so being careful makes sense.
> 
> We all try out different techniques and measures in our quest for perfect detailing & laughing at someone who's just trying to learn about a product as we all are is not playing the game.
> 
> Sorry to come on a bit heavy but that's the way I see it.
> 
> Nice post GIZTO29 :thumb:


Especially when its the quoted mixes by the manufacturer.:thumb:



al_lotus said:


> 2 US gallons is a smidge over 7.5l (hence my original 7.5x4 = 30ml for wash strength)
> 
> I wouldn't go weaker for the wash as that would risk causing swirls. For the pre-wash, my opinion on it is that you want to stop the sponge/MF hitting dry paint, and providing instant lubrication, rather than the mitt rubbing dry surface dirt into the paint before any lubrication is there. A pre-wash in the ONR sense isn't the same as a snow foam pre-wash to the TBM, as dirt isn't lifted off and rinsed away by the ONR pre-wash. By virtue of the ONR prewash being recommended for dirty cars, it makes sense to up the concentration of the pre-wash to help reduce the risk of swirls.
> 
> all IMHO of course


Yeh, i agree with everything youre saying there. As you can see on my bucket etc i used those measurments for the wash. I mentioned maybe toying with teh idea of using VP Orange Pre Wash first but am happy to use the ONR, just not go crazy as i did. I probably should only have used half of the 1.5ltrs lol. I remember my 1st try with AG Aquawax when i 1st got the MiTo, i used half the bottle :lol: then found out i only needed a few spritzes!


----------



## lpoolck

Nice work Phil, great results, I think you are right in saying that this is an excellent product if you were taking your car to a show and needed a quick spruce up after the drive, dont know if it would replace my snow foam and 2BM however!


----------



## GIZTO29

lpoolck said:


> Nice work Phil, great results, I think you are right in saying that this is an excellent product if you were taking your car to a show and needed a quick spruce up after the drive, dont know if it would replace my snow foam and 2BM however!


Its something i'll beable to decide soon enough after more tries. Maybe do a Big wash once a month then use this inbetween. Abit like when you apply a proper wax then use QD or a spray wax to top it up inbetween. I know The Polishing Company have a waterless wash which they swear by that youve seen, how does that one work?


----------



## al_lotus

ashg said:


> I agree but the issue here was the amount being used for the pre-wash. Some on here have used less that the QD mix which was the mix recommend on the optimum forum as a per-wash. That's fine if it works but as said laughing at someone for doing this is not what a forum should be about:doublesho
> 
> sorry I don't mean you


No worries. I personally think QD strength in a pre-wash gives the max protection, but if you're sensible about it there's no reason why it can't be more on a sliding scale i.e. for lightly soiled cars a weak solution, getting to QD strength when the car is proper dirty. I don't see why if you use a pre-wash, it must be QD strength.

Although given the quantities involved its hardly breaking the bank to get QD strength in a 1litre spray bottle!


----------



## GIZTO29

al_lotus said:


> No worries. I personally think QD strength in a pre-wash gives the max protection, but if you're sensible about it there's no reason why it can't be more on a sliding scale i.e. for lightly soiled cars a weak solution, getting to QD strength when the car is proper dirty. I don't see why if you use a pre-wash, it must be QD strength.
> 
> Although given the quantities involved its hardly breaking the bank to get QD strength in a 1litre spray bottle!


I agree with that but regarding the cost i bought a sample that was £7 for 250ml and used half in one sitting. It wont be anywhere near as bad when i get the 32 oz bottle. Double the price but 4 times more gear i believe. I'll defo go lower with the Pre wash next time. I couldnt believe how dirty i'd let the car get but what with hols and other stuff it had to be I have promised 'her' it wont happen again:lol::detailer:
Just been looking at my VP Citurs Bling and that needs much more product to water for QD. Between 125ml to 333ml for 1ltr. I wonder how they compare? Has anyone tried them both?


----------



## ashg

al_lotus said:


> No worries. I personally think QD strength in a pre-wash gives the max protection, but if you're sensible about it there's no reason why it can't be more on a sliding scale i.e. for lightly soiled cars a weak solution, getting to QD strength when the car is proper dirty. I don't see why if you use a pre-wash, it must be QD strength.
> 
> Although given the quantities involved its hardly breaking the bank to get QD strength in a 1litre spray bottle!


Agreed but it would mean mixing up according to how dirty your car is. which is fine if you have the bottles

Saving money is good but if it goes wrong then it's out with the :buffer: for the works.


----------



## GIZTO29

ashg said:


> Agreed but it would mean mixing up according to how dirty your car is. which is fine if you have the bottles
> 
> Saving money is good but if it goes wrong then it's out with the :buffer: for the works.


It'll give me a reason to use all the pump sprayers i bought in wilkos :lol:


----------



## ashg

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GIZTO29

Heres a few pics from today. 








































Its got a really warm look i think. Lovely! Bare in mind i hadnt done the wheels properly or touched any plastics/tyres.


----------



## al_lotus

looks really good


----------



## mellowfellow

ashg said:


> I have no problem using lower amounts from the recommend ones if it works OK, but we are all trying to keep are paint for getting the :devil: swirls, so being careful makes sense.
> 
> We all try out different techniques and measures in our quest for perfect detailing & laughing at someone who's just trying to learn about a product as we all are is not playing the game.
> 
> Sorry to come on a bit heavy but that's the way I see it.
> 
> Nice post GIZTO29 :thumb:


I never once said drop the ratio or mix , the calculations are done from the optimum recommendations, I have made up the QD too and yes its a stronger mix than the standard wash . Was only trying to save you money.


----------



## mellowfellow

ashg said:


> I agree but the issue here was the amount being used for the pre-wash. Some on here have used less that the QD mix which was the mix recommend on the optimum forum as a per-wash. That's fine if it works but as said laughing at someone for doing this is not what a forum should be about:doublesho
> 
> sorry I don't mean you


HEY, get your facts right, i wasnt laughing at you, i was laughing at the guy who repeated what he said by 4x4 per bucket size etc . How dare you . I am always courteous on here and try to be helpful , i even pointed you to the weights and measures website , so before you go accusing some one again get your facts right. The prewash is 15ml in a 2 litre pump spray for me which is correct strength.


----------



## gj777

After reading a few of these threads on ONR, I'm pretty much in 2 minds about it. In theory it sounds like a great idea, and I want to like it - it sounds like a good alternative. My other 'mind' is saying nothing is better than a good rinse with loads of water...  I guess its just the thought of unnecessirily dragging grit and dirt across the paintwork... 

What was the turkey baster for?


----------



## ashg

mellowfellow said:


> HEY, get your facts right, i wasnt laughing at you, i was laughing at the guy who repeated what he said by 4x4 per bucket size etc . How dare you . I am always courteous on here and try to be helpful , i even pointed you to the weights and measures website , so before you go accusing some one again get your facts right. The prewash is 15ml in a 2 litre pump spray for me which is correct strength.


Sorry but on face value your post does look like your LOL at the guys on CYC.
I don't wish to start a fight over this but I think there should have been a full stop after "lol yes" not a comma. That would a separated the CYC comment from the 4x4 bucket comment.



mellowfellow said:


> lol yes , have a look at cleanyourcar forums its staggering the amounts the guys on there are using eg 100ml per wash


others have read it that way too.

Perhaps you would like to point myself and GIZTO29 to where on the Optimum site you have got the mix strength for per-wash; because we were using the QD strength mix for the pre-wash which is clearly recommend here http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=892 in the Optimum forum as a sticky called The ********** Thread, All Things ONR.

This mix for QD strength is 236ml - 3.785ltrs or 63ml - 1ltr. That's their recommendation for QD and pre-wash not mine. With all due respect these are the facts I have found and what some of us have used over on CYC and I still can't see where 100ml comes from?


----------



## GIZTO29

mellowfellow said:


> I never once said drop the ratio or mix , the calculations are done from the optimum recommendations, I have made up the QD too and yes its a stronger mix than the standard wash . Was only trying to save you money.


I have to say mellow i did think you were having a laugh at my expense but as ashg says i went with the recommended ratios. If this wasnt the case fair enough. Just to clarify i used 93 ml for the Pre Wash i made in the 1.5ltr pump sprayer. ONR recommend 8oz per gallon which is 236ml per 3.785 ltrs/62ml per 1ltr or 93ml per 1.5ltrs. I think although people are saying it can be dropped i was wise judging by the clip of the MiTo and it being my 1st go. I mean you guys could be here discussing the state of that lads MiTo after making the wrong mix. You were helpfull with the charts etc so theres no il feelings anyway.



gj777 said:


> After reading a few of these threads on ONR, I'm pretty much in 2 minds about it. In theory it sounds like a great idea, and I want to like it - it sounds like a good alternative. My other 'mind' is saying nothing is better than a good rinse with loads of water...  I guess its just the thought of unnecessirily dragging grit and dirt across the paintwork...
> 
> What was the turkey baster for?


Now that would be telling!:lol: Nah, i was buying the pump sprayer at Wilkos and wanted a measuring jug, next to them was a turkey baster which goes 10-30ml and1/4 to 1oz. My jug doesnt go below 100ml so i thought it would be handy and it was only 40p and hey i might just need to baste a turkey one day!:lol: I always buy daft things when im in supermarkets aswell. Morrisons have random stuff called the 'Thats Handy' range and im always chucking them in the trolley! I always go 'thats handy' buy it then never see it again!


----------



## mellowfellow

The prewash is purely an ALTERNATIVE method. Why does it have to be a stronger mix than your regular wash ? Does it say anything on retailers website or indeed the bottle about a prewash ? NO. 
Go figure, that you read it at optimum website, perhaps they want you to use more product maybe ! The thing that gets me is you come on here asking for advice from people that have used the product numerous times , then ignore said advice and take advice from somewhere else . If i put a comma instead of a full stop perhaps i was tired after doing a 16 hour detail . If i misread what was on CYC forum then so be it , why would i laugh at stuff on there when i actually buy a lot of my products from them ? . The matter is now closed but just maybe you will find people on here will be less inclined to help you in the future.


----------



## GIZTO29

mellowfellow said:


> The prewash is purely an ALTERNATIVE method. Why does it have to be a stronger mix than your regular wash ? Does it say anything on retailers website or indeed the bottle about a prewash ? NO.
> Go figure, that you read it at optimum website, perhaps they want you to use more product maybe ! The thing that gets me is you come on here asking for advice from people that have used the product numerous times , then ignore said advice and take advice from somewhere else . If i put a comma instead of a full stop perhaps i was tired after doing a 16 hour detail . If i misread what was on CYC forum then so be it , why would i laugh at stuff on there when i actually buy a lot of my products from them ? . The matter is now closed but just maybe you will find people on here will be less inclined to help you in the future.


Wo wo wo, mellow by name unmellow by nature. If that is aimed at me i have taken onboard your advice and have stated that for which i thank you greatly. The fact of the matter is i thought you were singling me out for using 100ml and laughing at me therefore i pointed out i had taken info from the ********** guide which i actually read on autopia. Since youve explained the post i expained i understood and there was no ill feeling anyway. I know its from optimum forums but im not going into wether or not its their conspiracy to make me use more as im sure its been added by users and not Optimum as far as i can gather. Infact the first person i seen using it was Bigpickle in the youtube video. If i didnt listen to the advice of others why would i even do the prewash? I done it purely after listening to the people who had as you say used it numerous times. So just to clarify, i appreciate all help from you and any other users and do not come on here or any other forum to have petty arguments. Im here to discuss and learn from you guys and will always appreciate it in the future. 
Thanks Phil


----------



## Brad Vts

Hi phil wer was your grit gaurds in the buckets I am ashamed haha


----------



## lpoolck

GIZTO29 said:


> Its something i'll beable to decide soon enough after more tries. Maybe do a Big wash once a month then use this inbetween. Abit like when you apply a proper wax then use QD or a spray wax to top it up inbetween. I know The Polishing Company have a waterless wash which they swear by that youve seen, how does that one work?


you spray on (with one of your wilko pumps) leave for a little bit and wipe off with microfibre cloth, then buff off with a second microfibre cloth, its not to expensive. He has shown me it before, and it does look good, however the car was not too dirty. He says hes had demos on cars that have been off roaded and he cannot find any signs of swirls when he had them under the lamp...however it goes against everything you have learnt and looked and felt unatural


----------



## GIZTO29

Brad Vts said:


> Hi phil wer was your grit gaurds in the buckets I am ashamed haha


I did have one in the rinse bucket. Dont worry, i checked the sponge every time i picked it out of the wash solution.:thumb: You gonna get some? 15% off on saturday!


----------



## Aeroandy

I started using ONR about a year ago, haven't had any desire to go back to the old way of washing.


----------



## GIZTO29

AeroCleanse said:


> I started using ONR about a year ago, haven't had any desire to go back to the old way of washing.


Cool. Is that due to water restrictions or pure choice? My car still looks lovely a week on and its been lashing it down nearly all week! Its as if the ONR or Z Field Glaze is repelling the dirt etc.:thumb:


----------



## Aeroandy

GIZTO29 said:


> Cool. Is that due to water restrictions or pure choice? My car still looks lovely a week on and its been lashing it down nearly all week! Its as if the ONR or Z Field Glaze is repelling the dirt etc.:thumb:


Pure choice. ONR does have some residual water shedding ability. I also find that when you use ONR and do one section at a time, you don't have to worry about water spots.


----------



## ashg

GIZTO29 said:


> I did have one in the rinse bucket. Dont worry, i checked the sponge every time i picked it out of the wash solution.:thumb: You gonna get some? 15% off on saturday!


Phil, so where is it 15% off? I want some more


----------



## GIZTO29

AeroCleanse said:


> Pure choice. ONR does have some residual water shedding ability. I also find that when you use ONR and do one section at a time, you don't have to worry about water spots.


I can definitely agree with that! My water is hard as hell! The water spots look like seagulls pap sometimes! lol



ashg said:


> Phil, so where is it 15% off? I want some more


Sorry mate, its at North East Detailing in Chester-Lee Street, Durham. Im heading down with my 'list' on saturday!:thumb:


----------



## ashg

GIZTO29 said:


> Sorry mate, its at North East Detailing in Chester-Lee Street. Im heading down with my 'list' on saturday!:thumb:


Thanks for the PM


----------



## GIZTO29

ashg said:


> Thanks for the PM


Nee botha!:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

I did mine again this morning and it was so much quicker than last time now i know what im doing and i used so much less product albeit the car was miles cleaner than last time:lol: I listened to mellowfellow and went with 50 ml in 1.7ltrs of water in my pump sprayer as opposed to 95ml and sprayed the panels less than before and this sufficed. I made abit more wash this time and went with 40ml in 10ltrs of water but put my GG in the wash bucket and just used 1 bucket. I found that after doing the body i hadnt really lowered the bucket level much and then i just poured it into the bucket i use for my wheels and got the EZ Detail brush out and dipped it in there and continued to wash the wheels. Then using a 1" brush i dipped that in the wash and aggitated the fiddly corners inbetween the spoke sections and the calipers. Following that i used a sponge. LSP used today was Z Field Glaze on the body and due to time (i was going out) i thought i'd try DJ Red Mist on the wheels. Its very quick compared to using my PB Wheel sealant and time will tell how durable it is on the wheels but it gave them a nice sparkle. So all in all todays ONR session was a massive improvement over last week in terms of quickness and product used. This time i only used a quarter of my Pre Wash solution. I watched very closely when using the sponge and it defo doesnt leave any marks. Ive been and bought the 1ltr bottle today:thumb: Ive noticed that the car has stayed abnormally clean throughout the week as normally the dust on the Ind Est i work on combined with rain makes a right mess but its rained all week on and off and the car still looked glossy and clean. I only did it as i was going to a detailing store today and wanted it to look the nuts:lol:


----------



## mellowfellow

Hi Phil, I only use 15-20 ml in a prewash ( 2 litre pump spray ) soak based on the fact if 30ml is enough for 8 litre wash, dont see the need to use stronger for prewash. But as I always said its what you feel comfortable with . I have a large car , and i found through trial and error , that 6 litres is easily enough to wash whole car and wheels , when i use the prewash. 
I also use 2BM and first time i used 8 litres i had loads left, i simply strained it through a fine mesh ( old pair of tights, lol ) . That was solution that had not been used for wheels btw.


----------



## GIZTO29

mellowfellow said:


> Hi Phil, I only use 15-20 ml in a prewash ( 2 litre pump spray ) soak based on the fact if 30ml is enough for 8 litre wash, dont see the need to use stronger for prewash. But as I always said its what you feel comfortable with . I have a large car , and i found through trial and error , that 6 litres is easily enough to wash whole car and wheels , when i use the prewash.
> I also use 2BM and first time i used 8 litres i had loads left, i simply strained it through a fine mesh ( old pair of tights, lol ) . That was solution that had not been used for wheels btw.


I'll defo drop it again on my next attempt. This time i didnt end up doing loads of parts twice which helped:lol: If it werent for the wheels i wouldve had my feet up after about 45 mins! Saying that i had to do all the plastics as ive at some point got wax on them and theyre nearly white! I thought the Ground Nut Oil had got rid of it but its back with a vengeance!
Heres some pics from today.








































The photos just dont quite capture what i see! The car looks ultra wet. I popped out in it after doing it and a bit of water came out of the mirrors while travelling so when i got home i thought i'd try my new FK#425 QD on the water spots and that stuff gives a cracking shine! Smells nice too!
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Bigpikle

looking good - you'll soon get even quicker on regular washes where the car really isnt that dirty. TBH I only pre-spray now if the car has noticeable particles of muck on it for any reason, or to deal with bug splats etc.

After doing the wheels and before drying them, I like to spray a decent QD that gives a little protection, like OID or the SP Show Detailer. Then dry all together and you just maintain superb protection ongoing.

425 is a great QD but if you want a finish even better than the Field Glaze then do yourself a favour and grab a little bottle of OCW (Opt Car Wax) and spray a small amount on the panel before you dry - I think you'll like it on black and the slickness is off the scale!


----------



## GIZTO29

Bigpikle said:


> looking good - you'll soon get even quicker on regular washes where the car really isnt that dirty. TBH I only pre-spray now if the car has noticeable particles of muck on it for any reason, or to deal with bug splats etc.
> 
> After doing the wheels and before drying them, I like to spray a decent QD that gives a little protection, like OID or the SP Show Detailer. Then dry all together and you just maintain superb protection ongoing.
> 
> 425 is a great QD but if you want a finish even better than the Field Glaze then do yourself a favour and grab a little bottle of OCW (Opt Car Wax) and spray a small amount on the panel before you dry - I think you'll like it on black and the slickness is off the scale!


Oh, food for thought! I defo want some of the other Opt products!
Thanks again for the pointers!
Phil


----------



## deanchilds

Must try this!


----------



## mellowfellow

What LSP are you using at moment Phil ? You would not regret getting some optiseal as it can be used all over car inc windows and plastics , one bottle will last ages as one spray per panel is enough. I am using it on a pearl black mettalic and it looks awesome , 2 coats on alloys and they come up 100% clean just using a cold water pressure washer, very handy for winter approaching . There are other excellent winter LSP , eg FK1000p but when you consider the versatility of Optiseal you almost get 4 products in one !


----------



## GIZTO29

mellowfellow said:


> What LSP are you using at moment Phil ? You would not regret getting some optiseal as it can be used all over car inc windows and plastics , one bottle will last ages as one spray per panel is enough. I am using it on a pearl black mettalic and it looks awesome , 2 coats on alloys and they come up 100% clean just using a cold water pressure washer, very handy for winter approaching . There are other excellent winter LSP , eg FK1000p but when you consider the versatility of Optiseal you almost get 4 products in one !


The last wax applied to the car was Petes 53 mate on the 3rd Aug and since then ive topped it up after the 2 ONR sessions with Z Field Glaze. Ive got allsorts and funnily enough have just bought the FK sample pack from CYC.co.uk which has a FK1000p pot in it Ive had my lot for the minute tbh and will defo get a bottle of OS and a few others like the spray wax asap. I was just saying theres quite a few of their products i'd snap up in a second! Im all for the easy way and love the 'do more than one thing' products!:thumb: On saturday i thought id try Red Mist on the wheels for quickness and it brought them up nice. Will have to see for durabliity. You ever tried it on wheels?
Thanks Phil


----------

